# Double bulls out in the open



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I want to hear some feed back on having a double bull blind out in the open for deer?


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I dont like double bull blinds but I use my Ground max in the open for antelope and have never had a problem.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It could take a day or two for some of the wary old ones to come close. But for rifle if you can stay back quite aways from where they step out you should be OK. If its real windy some times I've had to lean logs or 2x4 or anything like that on it so the wind wouldn't whip it in and out.

In short well worth a try.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

For deer? Not so much, Goats? It isn't bad. I have seen a couple big guys skirt me when sitting in an open field. It can work for you though. Some wonder what you are!

I had two nice bucks that a buddy kicked up come running right at me, they saw the blind and did a 90 and took off even faster!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

As a general rule deer wont like the blind in the open. Unless you can get it broken up by some bales or something.

On the other hand, we had whitetail and mulie does sticking their noses in the windows on us this year antelope hunting, sitting on a waterhole in plain view. So go figure.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

And I got a lot more like that. One night while I was hunting I had an experience like barebackjack mentioned. A doe came right up to the blind and checked it out.
The wind will really wreak havok on popup blinds though when they're out in the open. :-?
Good luck!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Got any pictures like that of big bucks? Just sayin! :lol:


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Perhaps. But I'm not going to be posting any big buck pictures. Nice try poke um.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Hamm said:


> Perhaps. But I'm not going to be posting any big buck pictures. Nice try poke um.


As you have noticed! I haven't either! But I guess I don't have as many on the ground to back it up either!


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I haven't had good luck using them in the open, I might as well have been standing in the wide open. The deer see it and spook every time, they don't just skirt it but take off.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i think it kind of a universal thing, but if there is no spot to brush the blind leave it where deer can see it from a long ways off. Don't hunt out of it for awhile let the deer get used to it and you should be fine.

during rifle season i set up an old ice house out in the middle of a plowed corn field. I left it for about 2 weeks. i was in it the 1st night of rifle season when i shot the biggest buck i have ever shot at about 50 yards and getting closer.

My advice is to set it out and give it time.


----------



## buckmaster (Apr 16, 2003)

I have used a double bull blind for about 4 years and using it in the open with success. If it is going to be in the wide open it has to be far enough away from where the deer are comming out so they can get used to it, 150 plus yards. They will look at it pretty hard when they come out but if you are wearing black or dark camo, and sit still they will ignore it if it is far enough out from them. If you are going to place it along the edge of some trees, make sure to have an over hanging branch to stick it under, if you can tuck it under there you don't have to brush it in at all. I have had deer walk within 5 yards on a same day set with both situations. If you are going to try to brush it in burry it, make sure the only thing you can see when you look at it is the black hole you are shooting out of and that will work great as well. I none of these are an option it would probably be best to pre-set it and leave it there for 3 or 4 days before you hunt it, make sure you spray it down really well if you are going to leave it or put it out before it is going to rain.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't use a double bull, but myself and my buddies use our blinds out in the open all the time. I've taken many a deer and turkey with my blinds. It's all about brushing them in, just like a field blind for ducks/geese.

These are last weekends pics. One buck taken out of it, 2 others walked within 80 yards of it and NEVER looked up to study me or the blind.


----------

